# Night Lord Jet bikes



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

I have started building a second company for my chapter size night lord army starting with a Brother Cpt and his command squad these 6 models will all be on jet bikes so first up is the Captain

























here is a proto type of my command squad jet bike

































What do you all think the command squad bikes are going to be pre heresy. thats the look im going for


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

these are pretty good keep up the good work mate +rep


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

looking good nice to see some Night lords, now im not entirely sure but it looks like you used a judge dread jetbike, could be wrong tho


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

freaking awesome


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nice conversion, how many do you plan to make?

cheers

edd


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

@ edd_thereaper thank mate with the captain there will be 6 jet bikes

@ Lord Sinkoran glad you like brother much more to come

@ yanlou its not a Judge Dread bike it the master the Ravenwing jet bike with the front faring and the 3x rear wings removed.

Thanks all for looking


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They look good. Want to see the second one painted. Looks really well done.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

@ shaantitus thanks mate im just building the other four jet bikes then il start painting them


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool. +Rep:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic work. very cool idea really well executed. +rep.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I think maybe the Jet Exaughst on the Second Bike seems a bit, large really. Maybe a bit smaller? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking freaking sweet.

¡We've come for you!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks awesome. Following this thread.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice, can't wait to see them painted +Rep


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like these, really nice work - will look good once finished.

Are you making them all unique?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks all @ Bubblematrix yeah they all will be unique as they are for my command squad.

thanks all for looking more updates thursday


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

You deserve some rep for these. :grin:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Time for a small update need opinions.*

Real life sucks but heres a small update im hoping to finish the command squad bikes by sunday ready for painting. 

Firstly here is Battle-Captain Noctis Umbra he is armed with mk 1 plasma pistol and a power weapon/ Relic blade does he look right?

































Secondley here are the 5 command squad bikes 
1 needs the front air in take while the rest need the handle bars and riders and a few little detail.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good, I really like the novel way you made the bikes, very cool, very pre-heresy. I shall be watching this for signs of going over to chaos (as you didnt specify how long before the heresy these night lords are set )


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Horus! You are back! I havent seen you on the forums in a while. How are the chosen? And where can I see pics of the entire Night Lords Army? Also, I am going to start making a Pre-Heresy Alpha Legion Army. 

Very nice bikes. Loving the one with the wings.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*1/8/10 Apothecary*

yeah bear im back baby the chosen are nearly done soon il post pics of army as it is after ive built Reapers Chariot, Spirit Taker and Storm maker.

@ jasonfly they are set in the time between the Chearot campain and the dropsite massacre

Now its time for an update ive not had a chance to do any painting but i have finish building my apothecary on a jet bike 
now let me know what you think?


































































i know that the lower legs are missing this is coz they need green stuffing


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking awesome


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They keep getting better and better. So very impressed.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*8/8/10 company champ*

Heres the nexted member of the command squad 2nd companies champion Nero
C+C welcommed



































For the Haunter 
:evil:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are looking awesome! Very creative conversion work. +rep!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

He lives!

They are some awesome jetbikes. Have some reppy.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

where are you getting all the bats from? like the sword?
Looking amazing though, very inspiring!
Have some well deserved rep!
P.s I wanna give you more rep, but can't at moment :/


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all thanks for all the kind comments

@Ultra111 all the bats come from a wf kit not sure which sorry


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Horus!

Champion is looking sweeeeeeet!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

New Fw head, very cool.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*1st veteran 27/08/10*

Brothers forgive me but im about to make 3-4 post in one go.
secondly sorry for the lack of updates but work and real life has got in my way. 
Thanks all for the comments and rep

But allow me to interduce the 1st veteran of my command squad hope you like all C+C WELCOMED










































For the Haunter and the Reaper!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Heres the 2nd vet plus ive also made some changes to my Apothecary hope you like. The Apothecary still class as having a Lightning Claw.


































For the Haunter and the Reaper!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Marksman 27/08/10*

Here is the Last member of the squad and he's a the best shot in the company so tell me what you think all.


































Also here is some group shots of the squad just need to add some finishing touches then its time to paint YAY!


































For the Haunter and the Reaper!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, keep up the great work 

+ Rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Night Lords for the Win!!!!!! Loving the work man, have some rep


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You have the same laptop as me xD 

On subject, keep up the good work doing Night Lords justice!

Just get those awesome models painted up and yuo'll be set.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks all for loooking


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*2nd Company on parade*

Im back to work tomorrow  so will be a little slow as i can only work on my NL at the week end so today i wanna show you how many bikes i have to paint and add trophies too.


































































any c+c welcomed aswell as ideas


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Count as Belial*

While working on my Second company ive also decided what im gonna do with all my plastic and metal termies and that make a Night Lord version of deathwing. Not sure of a name yet Night Terrors or Nightmare bringers?

Any way this is my count as Belial also this is my first attempt green stuff sculpting so all c+c welcomed.(its ment to be bat wings across the torso

Oh and thanks Dan the Daemon i copied one of your guys trophies.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Land speeders*

Not much of an update but sticking with the pre-heresy theme

i give up 2 wip members of Crow wing


















































For the Haunter 
:evil:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Not the nightmare bringers, call them 'The Nightmare'.More sinister.
Love the old school speeder and the bike collection. Particularly the big chopper. Most impressive work.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Jet bike bases*

Been awhile since i posted brothers real life been keeping me busy so i havent done much but i have managed to build bases for my jet bikes wat do you think

Bases for my jet bikes

































A new meltagun for the crack shot and his base

















Heres the base for the Captain Noctis Umbra

















C+C Welcomed

As always FOR THE HAUNTER
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Noctis Umbra 90% painted*

Brothers may i present 2nd Company Captain Noctis Umbra his 90% finish just need to paint lightning and re make the bikes twin linked bolters which thanks to my partners cats i lost when they tipped my table over i have all had to change the front skull on the bike which i think looks better tell me what you all think as i really need to know.










































As always in the Haunters name
:evil:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice conversions.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, and an unusual army. I like it, keep up the good work.


----------

